# apple cinnamon pancakes--Weight Watchers



## Raine (Jan 10, 2005)

apple cinnamon pancakes


POINTS® value |  3
Servings |  4

breakfast | Make these in double or triple batches, wrap individual servings tightly and freeze for quick weekday breakfasts. Reheat in the microwave or toaster oven. 

Ingredients 

3/4 cup dry buckwheat pancake mix, incomplete, add-water-only 
1/3 cup water 
1 medium apple(s), peeled, cored and grated 
1 tsp ground cinnamon 
3 Tbsp reduced-calorie pancake syrup 
1 cup canned sweetened applesauce, cinnamon flavored 


Instructions 



To make batter, stir together pancake mix, water, apple and cinnamon.


Coat a large, nonstick skillet with cooking spray and warm it over medium-low heat. Ladle out batter in small batches (2 to 3 tablespoons). Cook pancakes until nicely browned on both sides.


Top with syrup and applesauce and serve. Yields 4 two-pancake servings.


----------

